
Adobe and Apple Working on Flash for iPhone  - peter123
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/01/31/adobe-and-apple-working-on-flash-for-iphone/
======
icefox
Flash makes your browser slow, leaks memory and above all crash. That sounds
exactly like what the iPhone needs. But above that if flash is on the iphone
why would developers go out and buy a Mac for iPhone development when they
could just do it in flash and have it work on other phones too.

A more likely scenario is that Adobe has been working on flash for the iPhone
and is begging Apple to include it. They are probably willing to do anything
Apple tells them to and would probably even pay Apple to include flash if
Apple asked.

Adobe has bet the farm on flash. [http://benjamin-
meyer.blogspot.com/2008/09/adobe-owns-web-an...](http://benjamin-
meyer.blogspot.com/2008/09/adobe-owns-web-and-they-dont-even-know.html)

